# Cool Breeze Century



## waterobert (Nov 24, 2009)

I was about to register for Cool Breeze Century, however on line registration was closed. If I show up on the day of event, how early I have to be there to do on site registration?
Thanks for your help


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

early enought to sign up and still start on time. maybe 30 mins?


----------



## ddimick (Aug 9, 2011)

Full text of an email I received this morning:

THE 17TH ANNUAL COOL BREEZE CENTURY

AUGUST 20, 2011

RIDE START & FINISH

The ride start is at the Ventura Unified School District Education Service Center located at 255 W. Stanley Avenue, Ventura, CA 93001. Take HWY 101 to HWY 33 toward Ojai. Take the first exit, Stanley Ave., turning right onto Stanley and immediately left into the VUSD facility. (Alternate Route: Ventura Avenue, west on Stanley Ave. VUSD is on your right just before the freeway entrance.)

RIDE POLICIES

We ride rain or shine (flood or fire). No refunds. Helmets are required. This ride is conducted on public roads, some of which experience heavy traffic. Riders must obey all traffic laws.

YOU ARE URGED TO BE PARTICULARLY CAREFUL ON STATE HIGHWAYS WHICH ARE VIGILANTLY MONITORED DURING EVENTS.

PARKING

About 900 spaces are available at VUSD. You may be directed to overflow parking areas as needed.

Carpooling and biking to the facility is encouraged. If biking, use Main Street to Ventura Avenue to Stanley. If using the Ojai bike path, VUSD is right on the bike path near Stanley, just a little over a mile from Main Street.

SATURDAY MORNING BREAKFAST

Lucchese Deli & Catering will have coffee and continental breakfast foods for sale from 6:00 a.m. to 9:30 a.m. on Saturday morning. Breakfast is not included with registration.

REGISTRATION

Registration will open on Friday evening from about 6:00 p.m. to about 7:30 p.m. and on Saturday Morning from 6:00 a.m. to 9:30 a.m. Check in at the same place after the ride for your patch and After-Ride Meal.

Double Metric riders will be given check-in priority between 6:00 a.m. and 6:30 a.m. on Saturday, by being bumped to the head of the lines.

Substitute riders must check-in under the name of the original registration. Notify the registrar that you are a substitute rider.

MINORS must have parental consent to participate and the parent must sign the Waiver at check-in. Notify the registrar that you are a minor. If the parent is not riding with the minor, contact Patty at [email protected] for instructions.



DOUBLE METRIC RIDERS ONLY

If you do not arrive at the lunch stop at Manning Park by 3:00 p.m., you are encouraged to use the Century route to complete your ride in order to make other rest stops and the after ride meal.

REST STOPS

Each rest stop will have the usual, high quality fare, with lunch at the half-way point on the longer rides; all included in your registration. And water? plenty of water!

FIRST CENTURY RIDERS

We think those of you riding your first Century with us are special. When you check in for your patch, let us know you have completed your first century!

THE AFTER RIDE MEAL

The After-Ride Meal will be a full Santa Maria Style Tri-Tip/Chicken with all the trimmings. This meal will be catered by Lucchese Deli & Catering and is included in your registration. Additional meals for your family and friends are available at $20 per person. THIS IS A SCHOOL FACILITY. NO ALCOHOL IS ALLOWED ON THIS SITE.

AFTER-RIDE SHOWERS AVAILABLE!

Bring your own towels, soap, etc.

WHERE TO STAY & WHAT TO DO

Visit the Ventura Visitors & Convention Bureau website ?Where to Stay? for hotel, motel and camp site information. Bringing non-riders along? Click on ?What to Do.?

http://www.ventura-usa.com/<wbr>index.cfm

STILL WANT TO RIDE?

Join the Channel Islands Bike Club for the ?Cool Down? Sunday morning. Information sheet is available at the ride start.


The Channel Islands Bike Club and Ventura Kiwanis
thank you for supporting their youth and community programs!

For inquiries visit www.cibike.org or email [email protected]
For information about Ventura Kiwanis, visit www.venturakiwanis.org


----------



## fivekabob (Sep 16, 2008)

*Cool Breeze is full*



waterobert said:


> I was about to register for Cool Breeze Century, however on line registration was closed. If I show up on the day of event, how early I have to be there to do on site registration?
> Thanks for your help


According to the official web-site, the Cool Breeze ride is full as of 8/11/2011. However I CNP'd the section of the website concerning a message board or something where folks can sell and transfer their entries....Try this:

Cool Breeze Century Sell Form

Good Luck


----------



## waterobert (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks


----------

